# 1999 altima stop lights don't work



## chinasty (Mar 14, 2005)

Help! The stop lights don't work when brake is applied, but work when head light is on. What is the problem? How to solve it?
Thank you very much!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

chinasty said:


> Help! The stop lights don't work when brake is applied, but work when head light is on. What is the problem? How to solve it?
> Thank you very much!


check the little switch at the top of you brake pedal. thats your stop light switch. if its bad, your brake lights wont work. but before you do that, physically pull and check out your brake light bulbs. they could very well be just bad on the brake light part of the filament.


----------

